# October Roll Call!



## redrum (Jul 11, 2006)

Who else is taking it in October?

You can put me down...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 11, 2006)

There's one list I won't be joining.


----------



## illinilax42 (Jul 11, 2006)

I will be. I just joined, so I don't know how long everyone recommends study for, but I plan on starting in late July when I get back from my honeymoon. That should be enough time for me


----------



## NCcarguy (Jul 11, 2006)

I'll be there.......sent my @#%@#$% $195 check off today......I wasn't sure I had it in me.....since this will be #3......but I guess I do :congrats:


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 11, 2006)

damn I almost forgot I need to pay again!!!!

Anyone taking it in Georgia, lets all stay at the same hotel and grab some dinner before???


----------



## NCcarguy (Jul 11, 2006)

Maybe this will serve as a good reminder for those that have forgotten about sending in that check to enjoy this event one more time..........

THE DEADLINE TO RE_APPLY IS ALMOST UPON US!!!!!

in NC it's August 1.......don't know what the other states are.....but would assume they are close to this! :study


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 11, 2006)

:wtf: $220 ?

thought it was $215 last time?

Maybe we will get better pencils this time?


----------



## singlespeed (Jul 11, 2006)

Sent in a check for $235 today :angry: - MI, 1st attempt, EE


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 11, 2006)

I sent in my reciprocity application to NH the other day.

$200 application fee

$20 to NY to verify my EIT

$20 to VT to verify my PE

$10 to my college to verify my transcript

$250 for reciprocity for crying out loud! I'm just glad work paid.


----------



## cement (Jul 11, 2006)

> I'm just glad work paid.


quityerbitchin then ld timer:

i just cancelled my "the other board" email :danc


----------



## Art (Jul 11, 2006)

count me in...

PA deadline for application 7/1...done &amp; confirmed

for references 7/15...3 confirmed...2 waiting on receipt acknowledgement

for FE confirmation 7/15...done &amp; confirmed

fee $100

starting to hit the books &amp; gather reference material already


----------



## DVINNY (Jul 11, 2006)

I'M IN!!!!!!!!!!!!

SOUNDS LIKE FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoeysVee (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm skipping out in October....I'm going to take it next April. I'm going to start studying in October for the April exam. I'm not failing again!


----------



## DVINNY (Jul 12, 2006)

Depends on your states restrictions, but if it were me,

I'd spend the $200 bucks and 8 hrs just to get another look at whats on there.


----------



## scottiesei (Jul 12, 2006)

Floridas got my money, now I need the approval so I can pay ELSES, what a scam!


----------



## JoeysVee (Jul 12, 2006)

> Depends on your states restrictions, but if it were me,
> I'd spend the $200 bucks and 8 hrs just to get another look at whats on there.


In this state after 2 tries you have to take college credits.


----------



## traffic (Jul 17, 2006)

deal me in for october! :bad:


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 10, 2006)

> I'm skipping out in October....I'm going to take it next April. I'm going to start studying in October for the April exam. I'm not failing again!


Doesn't mean that you have to abandon us bro!

:drunk: :cig:

^been doin a little of that?

WHO ELSE IS IN FOR OCTOBER?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 10, 2006)

If you're skipping in Oct, then why the hell aren't you posting here JV?

Have you become a PPI guy? :thatsgay:


----------



## apk71 (Aug 10, 2006)

Count me in for SD Mechanical PE Exam.


----------



## petermcc (Aug 10, 2006)

:cig:

I can not think of a better way to spend a friday.


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 10, 2006)

Hello there,

I am not taking the test in October  but I want to wish good luck to all the good people here that will do it. 

Focus in your study and be smart :angry: . Trying harder is not necesarilly the best approach. Identify your weakest areas and work on them. :blink:

DV, my friend, you are missing a good chance to put this forum out of the reach of the "other one" :"the other board": . You know what I am talking about. I am sure that once you start the Study Materials link more members will share theirs with all of you and this will become the benchmark of the forums. :thumbsup: :resp

Good luck my friends. I will be around. :wav

Put on your game face and......

;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns;


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 10, 2006)

Actually, I've already started it. I have a "savefile" account, but your PDF is so big, it won't let me upload it. I am trying to find a way to convert it to a smaller resolution.

I have also put some other things together to put on that list as well.

Thanks for what you've sent. I'll get it on there somehow.


----------



## EnviroMe (Aug 10, 2006)

I'll be there in October! :rotflmao


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 11, 2006)

^ Awesome, someone who might actually answer an envl practice question if I pose one. :bow:


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 11, 2006)

uh, OK here's an envl question that might be 'posed' by VT,

whut is worse fur yer yard?

A. 3 cars up on blocks

b. 20 dogs tied up to the porch

c. 'ain't got no septic tank'

d. Billy Rae takin a piss on the lawn


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 11, 2006)

Nevermind,

I'm think of being 'round these parts.

I forgot that up in Vermont, they wear turtlenecks and drink Perrier.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 11, 2006)

Nah, PWT is universal. We've got plenty of that here too.

There's no middle ground here. Everyone is either a redneck (my home town) or a member of the highly educated and enlightened New England intelligentsia. (the town where I work.) They're wonderful, just ask them!

Here is your question reworded with a local slant:

What is worse for your yahd?

a. the festering pile of garbage that has been there for months

b. the mold in the basement of your house that was built in 1830

c. 'ain't got no septic tank'

d. the contaminated water from the old abandoned tire plant


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 11, 2006)

> I forgot that up in Vermont, they wear turtlenecks and drink Perrier.


Except for the people that wear shorts when it's 15 degrees. :blink:


----------



## petergibbons (Aug 11, 2006)

> > I forgot that up in Vermont, they wear turtlenecks and drink Perrier.
> 
> 
> Except for the people that wear shorts when it's 15 degrees. :blink:


Those people must be hopped up on meth. :huh:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 11, 2006)

I don't think meth is big here. :dunno:


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 11, 2006)

Meth is now the #1 cash crop in WV


----------



## EL Nica PE (Aug 11, 2006)

Count me in! I sent my $50 to Louisiana board and now I have until Sept 7th

to send my $195 to ELSE....


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 11, 2006)

> Meth is now the #1 cash crop in WV


^ The Mrs. is originally from Spokane, WA. Apparently it's a huge problem there.

One time I was out there visiting her family and the big news story was that an auto theft ring was busted and that the cars were being used as "meth taxis".

Someone would drive the car, leave it somewhere full of meth, then another person would pick it up and drive it to the next point, and so on...

Wacky shit.


----------



## redrum (Aug 15, 2006)

getting cloer every damn day


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 15, 2006)

the meth?


----------

